# 99.9999999999999999999999% riders don’t tip!!



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

These assholes are so cheap and smells stink! That is why I do delivery.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

The ratio I've been experiencing is about 75%-90% don't tip. 

And tips will be going lower since Lyft is charging the PAX more than usual....and of course, many of them think the DRIVER is making at least 80% of what they are paying.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Want tips to go up? You have to completely change your thought process! Think of it like this, the Lyft fare is to get from point A to point B. Once at point B, the tip is required to get out of the car.

Engage child locks so they can't get out.
Make your best "crazy look" face and explain the tip policy, i.e. cash tip required to exit the vehicle.
For those that say no a further explanation of the consequences they'll face will be required. Be creative when you threaten them.
For those that still say no start screaming, crying, and pounding the roof of your car. Tell them your meds are wearing off and things will only get worse the longer this goes on.
For those few who still won't tip I guess eventually you'll have to let them out of the car.
You will see a dramatic rise in your tip % as many people decide to just pay a few dollars to get out of the crazy man's car. Fair to note though, you will also see a dramatic rise in pax reporting you to Lyft and 1 star ratings, but hey we can only solve one problem at a time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> These assholes are so cheap


Because most these dumbasses think Tipping is a city in China.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Still amazes me that these pricks can't even tip $1


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because most these dumbasses think Tipping is a city in China.


Haha, that's a good one.

In all seriousness my market in PA tips alot. I only expect tips from people who can tip.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I live near a few of the wealthiest towns in my market. When I see a pick up in one of those areas....I start preparing myself that there will definitely NOT be a tip. But then I drive up and see 'the HELP' standing at the end of the driveway....and I cheer up, because even though the WEALTHY people barely EVER tip....the minimum wage HELP usually do.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I cash tip my drivers. As a former driver and now rider, I don’t trust Uber one bit.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Nobody tips on rideshare anymore period.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

get an older cheaper car. passengers tend to tip better when they think you are desperate.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Want tips to go up? You have to completely change your thought process! Think of it like this, the Lyft fare is to get from point A to point B. Once at point B, the tip is required to get out of the car.
> 
> Engage child locks so they can't get out.
> Make your best "crazy look" face and explain the tip policy, i.e. cash tip required to exit the vehicle.
> ...


@SHalester he is kidding, he doesn't really think this is a good idea or do this.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

40-60 percent of my pax tip in any given week.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

20% here. No one under 35 tips. It's an older generation thing.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Just look at the tips from my UberEat


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I got a tip last night from some ratchet, menthol smoking, white trash babymomma with all the usual shrapnel.. Said she'd tip me in the app. 
And she actually did, $4 on a $13 ride.
Sometimes I feel bad that I'm so judgmental. 

Well, no, not really. But it was still a nice surprise.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dont worry I got you in the app. Thanks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

more like 2/3 don't tip. 1/3 don't even bother rating. My market, my experience.

btw, food stinks way more.
🤢🤮


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber pax tip more often than Lyft pax.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Illini said:


> Uber pax tip more often than Lyft pax.


I used to live in champaign/Urbana and Illini football team was/is SUCkkklk! FIGHTING ILLINI IS SUCKEDDDDDD


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

College kids rarely tip. I used to hear them saying how their parents were always complaining about their uber bill and telling them to ride a bike.

The best tippers in my experience were restaurant workers. Before the pandemic, they were making good money in my market. If I took them to work, they would tip me in the app. If I took them home from work, they would tip me cash from the tips they made. $10 and $20 tips were common.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dont worry base fare ride. Got you in the app.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> btw, food stinks way more.
> 🤢🤮


I am going to have to disagree here.

Food at least smells generally pleasant.

Paxholes generally smell like a combination of sweat, body odor, cigarette smoke, marijuana, and alcohol that is kind of sickening. And then they puke in the car and that smell is really hard to get out!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mcwharthog , in my city i totally disagree with food workers tipping they suck here . always did. but in food delivery private to thier homes 100% different big tips. philly is a food city


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

I think it got a lot to do on our demeanor . I get between 5-10 % of my earnings are tips .
I noticed that lately the tips are decreasing. The high prices may have something to do. I got multiple complaints about pricing .
It is very common to get a $1 tip on a $5 trip but the larger the trip amount , tips still stay around $1-5 or a rounded dollar amount .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Food at least smells generally pleasant.


....for you maybe. Not me. Food stinks when it's trapped in a car. My pax, well beyond maybe too much perfume or colognes wasn't as bad as food smell, which seems to never go away.

but, we officially agree to disagree. No food in my car; and when we go out and there are left overs, we take the precious prius so her car car can stink. One of many benefits of being married.


----------

